# Incorrupt Bodies of the Roman Catholic saints



## Mayflower

Thoughts ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7uPLx8PM8c&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ2eKC2q4VE&feature=fvw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMSCubd3hAg


----------



## toddpedlar

Embalming has been known about for thousands of years, that's what. I wouldn't waste another 5 seconds thinking about it.


----------



## Peairtach

If there _was_ anything truly miraculous about it, and I believe that Napoleon's body was seen in a good state of preservation years after his death and he wasn't an RC saint or "saint", remember what God's Word says about the "miracles"/miracles of the Papacy:

_The coming of the lawless one is by the activity of Satan with all power and false signs and wonders, (II Thess 2:9, ESV) _

If you're ever on the Continent looking round an old RC church, there is something peculiarly sinister - and sad - about seeing these corrupted bodies or parts of bodies being venerated or to know that these "relics" are carried about town as gods every year! If anything has the flavour and inspiration of the Pit about it - and there are many things about Rome that do - this is surely one of them.

Also relevant:-

_If a prophet or a dreamer of dreams arises among you and gives you a sign or a wonder,and the sign or wonder that he tells you comes to pass, and if he says, 'Let us go after other gods,' which you have not known, 'and let us serve them,' you shall not listen to the words of that prophet or that dreamer of dreams. For the Lord your God is testing you, to know whether you love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul. You shall walk after the Lord your God and fear him and keep his commandments and obey his voice, and you shall serve him and hold fast to him. (Deut 13:1-4, ESV) _

I haven't looked at the videos by the way. I was reading about this kind of hoo-hah recently.


----------



## SolaScriptura

True, some of those bodies looked remarkably well preserved... but there were some that look as if they'd been mummified.


----------



## Montanablue

I saw an "incorrupt" body of a saint while I was in Mexico. (in Puebla). It was extremely convincing. The body literally looked like it had been dead for a day. I can see how people would call this a miracle. I do think that there is a natural explanation for all of these things though. Has anyone ever seen the "bog man" in the British Museum? He also looks like he's been for a brief period of time, but he's over 1000 years old. Its not unheard of for bodies in particular circumstances to be preserved abnormally well. The body I saw in Mexico was in a glass chamber that one of my friends surmised was air tight - a possible explanation for the remarkable condition of the body. I would love for a scientist of some sort to be able to look at these bodies - I would be fascinated to know why they are so well kept.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Just as an aside there is some massive 1st, 2nd, and 3rd Commandment violations going in in those videos.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Just as an aside there is some massive 1st, 2nd, and 3rd Commandment violations going in in those videos.


 
You mean there ARE, not there IS.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I went to West Virginia Public Schools. You should be surprised I used commas.


----------



## Mushroom

There's plenty of these 'miracles' in Thailand of Buddhist monks' dead bodies. Maybe it's a common theme among false religions.


----------



## dudley

*I agree with Brad*

Brad said "There's plenty of these 'miracles' in Thailand of Buddhist monks' dead bodies. Maybe it's a common theme among false religions." 

I agree with Brad. Did you know that many of the key elements of Romanism are directly taken from the pagan religions of the ancient world? The robes, beads, candles and statues are all part of paganism and idolatry.

Any honest reader knows that that Scripture forbids using an image in worship, bowing down to it, praying before it, and serving it. And yet the Catholic Church not only has images, but also encourages people to pray to images, to the crucifix, to images of Mary, to images of saints. Here Roman tradition violates the Bible, and the commandments of men take the place of the commandments of God. That is sin.

Even more shocking is the Mass. Even most Roman Catholics would be shocked to learn where the Mass originated. The proposal of the Lord’s Supper as a sacrifice was first made by a Benedictine monk, Radbertus, in the ninth century and was the subject of many fierce verbal battles by the bishops until Pope Innocent III declared it an official Roman doctrine in 1215 AD. 
As we examine the very principles found in this bloodless sacrifice of the Mass as it is in the church of Rome today we can trace them back through the labyrinth of paganism to the fountain of idolatry, ancient Babylon. 

In the rc mass the priest and the congregation actually worship the little pancake god and call it “My Lord and My God.” No wonder we Reformed Protestants call it the mockery of the mass. Yes, and what a mockery of God, of Christ, of the Holy Ghost, and Calvary it all is!

What a particular Catholic may believe is not the issue, but rather the official teaching of Roman Catholicism. That is found in The Canons and Decrees of the Council of Trent (1545-1564) and Vatican II (1962-1965). Trent denied every Reformation doctrine, from Sola Scripture to salvation by grace through faith alone. It pronounced 125 anathemas (eternal damnation) upon anyone believing what evangelicals believe and preach today. I am not only ex communicated from the Roman catholic church according to her real teachings I am anathema and condemned. “No one can know with the certainty of faith...that he has obtained the grace of God [anathema to all who claim they know]” (Trent, 6th Ses., Chap. IX). “If anyone says that the sacraments of the new law are not NECESSARY FOR SALVATION...but that without them...men obtain from God through faith alone the grace of justification...LET HIM BE ANATHEMA” (Trent, 7th Ses., Canon 4).

Vatican II far from making changes, reaffirmed Trent: “This sacred council...proposes again the decrees of...the Council of Trent” (Vol. 1, p. 412). As for the “sacraments of the new law,” which Trent said were “necessary for salvation,” Vatican II declared: “For it is the liturgy through which, especially in the diving SACRIFICE of the Eucharist, the WORK OF OUR REDEMPTION IS ACCOMPLISHED” (Vol. 1, p. 1). 

I AM AN EX ROMAN CATHOLIC AND NOW A REFORMED PROTESTANT.

I speak from knowing first hand the deceitful lies of Roman Catholicism which I now renounce. I was once a devout Roman catholic and see her now as a false Christian religion who distorts the true Gospel and the true church Jesus Christ intended. The videos on the incorruptible bodies of the rc saints is a lie and a deceit like all of her teachings which are not scripturally based.


----------



## Reformed Thomist

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Just as an aside there is some massive 1st, 2nd, and 3rd Commandment violations going in in those videos.


 
Well, they are Roman Catholics.


----------



## Bengibor

i know of similar things in Greek churches. Some of their saints are remarkably well preserved...and I heard about certain Muslim Sufi holy men whose bodies have not decayed.
Nonetheless, "God, who at sundry times and in divers manners spake in time past unto" us certainly did not speak in the Scriptures about these things as something that should be the test of validity of the 'right and true church' as some Romanists and Greeks claim. In the Scripture we only have a reference of Elisha's dead body through which God has performed miracle but He did not set up a model thereby so the Israelites could come to venerate the body and relics as Roman Catholics do. I think King Josiah destroyed the brazen serpent that Moses had made because the people started venerating it and burning incense.


----------



## PointingToChrist

Lenin's body is well preserved: http://www.russiablog.org/lenin1.jpg


----------



## Marrow Man

I suppose that this is somehow proof-texted by the use of Psalm 16 (He will not allow His holy one to see decay). If so, we see 1) the shallowness of shoddy proof-texting and 2) how Roman Catholicism systematically puts the focus on man and not on Christ.


----------



## Rich Koster

The bodies may appear incorrupt, but the doctrine....????


----------



## Marrow Man

Rich Koster said:


> The bodies may appear incorrupt, but the doctrine....????


 
Rich, perhaps the bodies are incorruptible because they ate too many Sliders!


----------



## INsearch

There is something I have read at one time about "saints" being "incorrupt" I remember reading that some saints after being uburried will be called incorrupt YET there will actually be decay to the body! and one of the practices is to actually put a ruberized type mask on the face! I remember reading that a saints face had some decay so they put some sort of realistic type mask on...just cuz they look all "perfect" doesnt' mean that they don't actually just have one of them rubber masks on.


----------



## DeborahtheJudge

yessss, on a retreat we had a piece of a saint's bone.... I accidentally dropped the case it was in, the bone chip went flying across the room onto a nun's lap, who yelled and flung it off her onto the ground... everyone was laughing, it was hilarious. lol


----------



## Sven

Miracle? No. Natural phenomenon? Yes. Creepy? Definitely. Proof of the truth of the Papal Religion? Absolutely not.


----------

